# E-Caller Batteries



## SASKATOONGOOSEHUNTER (Aug 25, 2005)

I've just been using a car battery to power my e-caller (4 speaker Goosegetter) but am wondering about getting this one.

Will the 5 amp hour be sufficient?

Can I just charge it with the battery charger I use for my car battery?

How long would I charge it for?


----------



## the professor (Oct 13, 2006)

do not use regular automotive battery chargers for sealed lead acid batteries. 
the 5 ah battery will work, you'll probably see about a day's worth of power running your caller. Less if it's cold out. most guys use the 7.2 or 8ah SLA batteries these days.


----------

